# My new boat for gettin' skinny...



## germag (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got her finished up....2009 Sundance B20CCR SVC with Yamaha 90 4-stroke, 82# MotorGuide Great White trolling motor...I ordered and installed the Fishmaster T-Top and electronics box. This thing drafts pretty skinny. They claim 6", but I'm pretty sure that's for an empty hull, no motor. I can float it in about 8" or so, though.


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 23, 2009)

awesome...i just came inside from the middle of taking the carb.'s off this ranger its an '88....family passed it down to me this weekend. been painted 2yrs ago and been sittin' like most of its life.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

That`s a fine lookin` rig, Germag. It`ll do well on the flats.


----------



## MERCing (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice set-up !!


----------



## germag (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I had a smaller 19 ft Sundance Skiff and sold it to buy this one. I love them....this won't be my last one I'm sure. 

That's a cool old Ranger Bouymarker...it looks like it's in "stealth mode". What size motor is that? Is it an Evinrude? BTW...your avatar gives me the willies... I've been there before, more times than I care to admit...


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice boat,  what will she top out at?


----------



## germag (Jul 23, 2009)

BowShooter said:


> Nice boat,  what will she top out at?



About 39-40 mph (GPS)....I really wouldn't want to go much faster than that in that flat bottomed boat, though. It cruises comfortably at around 35 mph or so.


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool, we have a 22 foot kenner bay boat with honda 150 and it will top out at 44,  so that 90 will really push that boat!!! wow


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 23, 2009)

its also a ninety..did i mention salt free? and free? LOL..aint none of it free..boat guy told me what the meanin' of boat is...Bail Out Another Thousand.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 24, 2009)

germag 

Nice rig there. I have the same t-top and so far I really like mine.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 24, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 24, 2009)

Germag---

Nice ride, man. I can thin of a lot of places to take that boat and watch/catch redfish!! I had one, and yes, it draws 8-9 inches... Well built and stable and not bad looking either. Good Pick!


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> germag
> 
> Nice rig there. I have the same t-top and so far I really like mine.




Thanks!
Did you install it, or have it installed? I installed mine, but now I know why they charge so much for installation.....


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Germag---
> 
> Nice ride, man. I can thin of a lot of places to take that boat and watch/catch redfish!! I had one, and yes, it draws 8-9 inches... Well built and stable and not bad looking either. Good Pick!




Thanks! Maybe I'll have to drag it down sometime and we can go see a couple of those places....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 24, 2009)

Germag that's a good looking boat. Congrat's and good luck with the fishing.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 24, 2009)

germag said:


> Thanks! Maybe I'll have to drag it down sometime and we can go see a couple of those places....



And I'll help bait hooks,take off the fish ect. ect.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet, I bet you cant wait to pull boards with her!


----------



## retired (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice looking rig. Congrads! I too have as Fishmaster top w/ elect. box and rod holders and have been very pleased with it.  Dollar for dollar, you can't beat it.


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Germag that's a good looking boat. Congrat's and good luck with the fishing.



Thanks!


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2009)

retired said:


> Nice looking rig. Congrads! I too have as Fishmaster top w/ elect. box and rod holders and have been very pleased with it.  Dollar for dollar, you can't beat it.



Thanks!

You got that right! I saved well over a grand on just the purchase of the top over what Sundance wants for one. Did you install yours yourself?


----------



## retired (Jul 25, 2009)

No.  I bought it and had it installed by Bonds Marine Sales in Danielsville where I bought the boat.  The elect. box and the rod holders I added after the avatar  photo was taken.


----------



## smittyg (Jul 25, 2009)

all of you guys have nice rigs, "retired", who put the name on your boat for you?was it a local marina? also was it  reasonably priced to do so? the only Place that I know who does that is in Savannah and I dont want to haul my boat down there, leave it and go back to get it. I live in madison county about 10 miles from Bonds Marine


----------



## retired (Jul 25, 2009)

I just changed my avatar to show completed T-top w/ elect. box and rod holders.  Also sent you a PM


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 25, 2009)

germag said:


> Thanks!
> Did you install it, or have it installed? I installed mine, but now I know why they charge so much for installation.....



I put mine on myself and it took about an hour. Wasn't too bad but I do all the after market stuff myself. In all fairness though I have yet to wire the nav light and the other lights yet but I will get to that soon.


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2009)

It took me an hour just to lace the canvas.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that you mention it I'm thinking it was like an hour for the top and an hour for the canvas. I remember thinking thats was not to bad then realizing the canvas still needed lacing.


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's about right if you have 2 people. It took me a little longer because I had to wrap the feet in bubble wrap so I wouldn't bang the boat up trying to lift it in and out by myself. Then another half hour for the electronics box and then another hour and a half for the rod grommets (not difficult, just time-consuming). 
For the spreader lights, you have to wire them with a relay on a 3 amp fused circuit and the lights themselves on a 25 amp circuit controlled by the relay, so I had to go get a project box, 5 different colors of wire, 2 panel mounted fuse holders, a relay, a SPST switch, and a 4 position terminal strip, plastic wire loom, all the different kinds of connectors and heat shrink tubing.....and make a little control box for the spreader lights inside the electronics box...that took a couple of hours, and then it probably took 30 minutes to put the anchor light on it and wire it in.....I'd say altogether I've probably got 8 or 9 hours of work in it. Not too bad, considering.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice!! That'll get you where you want to go.


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Nice!! That'll get you where you want to go.



Thanks! Yeah, the day I got it I took it down to Louisiana (before I put the T-Top on it) and we did a little red and speck fishing...it will go to the rigs as easily as it goes up in the cuts and on the flats..... You do have to keep in mind that it's a skiff (a big skiff but still a skiff) and it has a relatively flat bottom, so it's going to ride a little rough if the seas are up....you just have to slow down a little. It rides real dry, though...it's a lot smoother and dryer than my last one (2002 19 foot Sundance F19), and it's awful hard to make it slide....it bites good turning. They really did a great job redesigning the hull on these things.


----------



## germag (Jul 31, 2009)

germag said:


> About 39-40 mph (GPS)....I really wouldn't want to go much faster than that in that flat bottomed boat, though. It cruises comfortably at around 35 mph or so.



Well, I finally got a chance to put her back in the water this afternoon for the first time since putting the T-Top on. I probably lost 3-4 mph, but that's fine. It tops out now at about 36-37 mph (GPS), and cruises comfortably at about 31-32mph. I'm happy with that.


----------

